# Erie perch boat



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Putting together a set up for the fall perch bite. 15 footer with a 25 hp. Mile out max. Question I have for everyone, is a ship to shore radio still relevant with cell phones ? If your answer is yes, what hand held would you recommend. Thanks everyone.


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes 
I'm not sure on hand held. but radio and gps are a must for me i have been lost 20 + years back it sucks we ended 9 miles away


----------



## BURNIN DAYLIGHT (Oct 14, 2010)

In a 16' boat no radio, no gps,no compass just bought the boat and it was flat calm ran out thought i knew where i was summer haze couldn't no longer see lost view of the shore we got lost i never went out on erie again without all 3 

Any way yes on radio, gps and compass
Sorry for the long story


----------



## E- man (Jan 25, 2014)

A compass at the least. Cell is OK if you get a signal which sometimes can be unreliable on the water.Hand held GPS would be great if in your budget. Probably Less than $100. Cabelas has a good selection.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I am not on Erie. However the few times I've gone on Erie by myself... The compass was Godsend. Did not have GPS available at the time I was on erie.. but having one now, is invaluable as well. Compass is a cheap back up for GPS in my opinion


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

At the minimum a compass. I have been out many times and had fog roll in. It's a bit disconcerting not knowing where the shore is .


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Another vote for at least a decent compass ... you'll be out there 1 mile, then they're not biting so you go out another, then another and east a little, then the fog rolls in ... Erie isn't very forgiving, once you're out of sight of land when that fog rolls in, heading south will at least eventually find land but if you get turned around and go the wrong way it wouldn't be good ... many fish finders have a built in GPS as well, but a hand held back-up is good insurance ... good thing about a compass is it doesn't need power or a satellite to function so always works and no batteries ... you can put GPS on your phone but I don't know if that's for land navigation only ... spend a few bucks and get decent navigation equipment


----------



## Eastside Al (Apr 25, 2010)

Compass app on phone no brainer


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Phones lose service, fall overboard. It's best to have a compass mounted in the boat. I lost a handheld ship to shore a few years back. Anything is possible!


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

I've been fishing and boating on Erie for over 50 years and I wouldn't think of leaving the dock without a good VHF radio and a compass. Keep in mind a cell phone calls one number, whereas a VHF radio broadcasts to all boats within say a 5 mile distance. Many rescues are made by other boaters who hear of a problem by monitoring channel 16.
Also, get a VHF radio with DSC. When connected to a gps and you have an emergency, push the red button and the Coast Guard knows your location instantly. Takes the search out of "search and rescue"
As was said, you may not have cell phone coverage on parts of the lake.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

why is one mile your max? i understand it's just a small boat...but being 1 mile out is no difference than being 2 miles out, or even a half mile out... if you get caught in bad weather, you're kind of screwed no matter how far out you are in a small boat


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

My first boat..... Headed out on the Ohio. 100' from shore we couldn't see the shoreline. Tried several times to make it to the other side, we always ended up on the same side we started from. 
As others have said, if your fishing Erie, VHF could be the only reason you make it home. Hand held...meh, not much range (that antenna, ain't very long = not much distance) but better than nothing I suppose.
GPS, pretty much lost without one.... how will mark your spot? You could toss a marker and then fish with the crowd that surrounds it.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Can you call "may day" in a cellphone ?
EB


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

EB1221 said:


> Can you call "may day" in a cellphone ?
> EB


sure.... 867-5309


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Anyone else think a 15 foot boat is too small for Erie?


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

on nice days I see 14ftrs out about 4 mi.


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

r


FISNFOOL said:


> Anyone else think a 15 foot boat is too small for Erie?


really bad idea


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

Out on Erie while back, nicest day ever, bout a mile out and good walleye bite.... i have a 21 foot boat..... in 5 min the lake went from dead calm to 3 footers trying to roll over the back of my transom..... horrible ride back in.... go with someone with a bigger boat or a head boat


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

daveintoledo said:


> Out on Erie while back, nicest day ever, bout a mile out and good walleye bite.... i have a 21 foot boat..... in 5 min the lake went from dead calm to 3 footers trying to roll over the back of my transom..... horrible ride back in.... go with someone with a bigger boat or a head boat[/QUOTE


----------



## Farmhand (Jul 11, 2011)

I've been fishing the lake for a while (20) years or so. I remember towing my 18ft boat up from Columbus with a loran on it. No internet, I iWindsurf, etc. if it was sunny I went. Used to get stuck in some nasty crap. Now with all the technology and things available I would say I never get stuck in anything bad unless I already know there's a chance. It's not the lake I would be afraid of, it's all the other boats that can't see you, are drunk, not paying attention etc. anyone else remember calling on the phone for a marine forecast? Lol. I'm sure I'm a rookie compared to a lot.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

It's not a great idea but honestly.... I did it for years out of a 17 bass boat, 17 deep v and now 18'. Doesn't mean it's smart, you can read countless heart breaking stories of near disasters and lost lives. However, it's what I love and could afford. If I had it to do over again, I would.... maybe sooner.
Al


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Farmhand said:


> I've been fishing the lake for a while (20) years or so. I remember towing my 18ft boat up from Columbus with a loran on it. No internet, I iWindsurf, etc. if it was sunny I went. Used to get stuck in some nasty crap. Now with all the technology and things available I would say I never get stuck in anything bad unless I already know there's a chance. It's not the lake I would be afraid of, it's all the other boats that can't see you, are drunk, not paying attention etc. anyone else remember calling on the phone for a marine forecast? Lol. I'm sure I'm a rookie compared to a lot.


I was out a few weeks ago where it was 3-5's, with an occasional 6'er. Mostly white caps across the lake. Those caps would come or go as the waves crested. There was one cap off to my port side that didn't seem right. As I got closer, it was a small boat with a white bimini. Had I not been paying attention, I could have easily missed it. The lake was much calmer when we went out and this boat was trying to make its way back to the harbour. It just goes to show that you really need to pay attention. And yes I recall calling in on the phone for the weather forecast, before loran (or at least anyone I knew), launching at Geneva when it was just an old road that ended in the water or stopping at Ziggy's in Ashtabula and he'd say go on a 30 degree heading for a half hour to point you towards the fish!


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

Farmhand said:


> I've been fishing the lake for a while (20) years or so. I remember towing my 18ft boat up from Columbus with a loran on it. No internet, I iWindsurf, etc. if it was sunny I went. Used to get stuck in some nasty crap. Now with all the technology and things available I would say I never get stuck in anything bad unless I already know there's a chance. It's not the lake I would be afraid of, it's all the other boats that can't see you, are drunk, not paying attention etc. anyone else remember calling on the phone for a marine forecast? Lol. I'm sure I'm a rookie compared to a lot.


Was the forecast number 931-9393??


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

My thought is if you do not know what equipment you need to safely go out in the boat you have then you probably should not go out on Lake Erie.
To prepare yourself to go out someday, first go to the Division of Watercraft web site and read up on what is REQUIRED to be on the boat on Lake Erie. Then use information from people as to what else is DESIRABLE / LOGICAL to have on your boat.
We all made a first trip on Erie. Preparing you and your boat is essential and you appear to at least be thinking along those lines.


----------



## BlueMax (Dec 3, 2006)

I will suggest a fixed mount VHS marine radio with an 8 foot antenna. Forget the handheld.


----------

